# need a good backup software for my server 2008 r2



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

hi guys,

i need a good backup software to copy files to an external hard drive everyday on my server 2008 r2

what i know of and have tried

symantec backup exec - just wont install on my server
novastor - hated it
cobian backup - hated it even more, copies when it feels like it
backup assist - awkward
gfi backup - read that it was good but free version only supports network locations on server 2008

im not talking about imaging, im just using backup with the server utility thats writing an image everyday to external drive

am i better off writing a batch file or using powershell to ensure this works well?

pk


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

What is your budget like? What about the native backup in Windows?


----------



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

hi rock, my budget is unlimited
im using native backup...but i dont want to have to restore an image to get at a few files
i want to have versions of the files for like a month, so if something is corrupted i can go back till the last good version

thanks for reply
w


----------



## mtkya (Dec 7, 2012)

Try the Acronis Backup and Recovery or Sonicwall CDP


----------



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

hi mtkya does acronis also just do standard copy backup? not just cloning as i am already cloning the drive using server 2008 backup...havent heard of sonicwall CDP is it also imaging software???


----------



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

whats the most reliable file copying software...also can i set it to not copy attributes...i want to be able to put the files on another machine without permission problems etc


----------



## mtkya (Dec 7, 2012)

Arcronis supports standard file copy it also allow you to grab individual files from the image backup. Most backup softwares offers similar features but I run into far less trouble with Arcronis than other one that I tried. 
http://www.acronis.com/backup-recovery/smallbusiness.html#ABR11-5SW

Sonicwall CDP is a backup appliance + software combo offers by Dell. You basicly purchase the license for each server that you plan to backup. I recommend this because it is much easier to setup.

http://www.sonicwall.com/us/en/products/CDP_210.html


----------



## BE_Mosla (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi mtkya, It sounds like Backup Exec would fit perfectly with your needs. Why cant you install it on your server?


----------



## JazzySOUL (Apr 26, 2011)

Syncpro is the best in my opinion and gives you greater control over what to backup and how.


----------



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

thanks for all your input guys...will give it a go...
was looking at Dell appasure...though i was impressed with the software...it really was very pricey!!!

thanks again


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

How about Retrospec from http://www.retrospect.com/en/products/win


----------



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

will look into it thanks peter...and everybody


----------

